# Advise



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm looking for a 17 Inch TFT monitor and wireless optical mouse, anyone have any recomendations ?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I was worried when I got my cordless optical mouse that it wouldn't be as good as the traditional ones. I couldn't have been more wrong. I got a Logitech and it has performed flawlessly. It takes two AA batteries and they last 2 to 3 weeks. Definately invest in a NiMH battery charger.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy,

A word of warning on the mouse.

I run several computers and make extensive use of a Belkin Omni Cube 4 Port hub to allow sharing of a single keyboard, mouse and monitor to access these computers.

Bought an optical wireless mouse 6-7 months ago and it refuses to work correctly with the Belkin. It will work when switching from computer A to computer B but not in the reverse direction.

If you dont share mouse, keyboard etc with several computers, then get one, they are great.

Might dig mine out (still in box, unused) and put it in the Sale section....









Cheers

Paul


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/Monitor...0x0y0z1p0s0n0m1

Bought a 19" TFT from these people, highly recommended, good choice + price.

Found a big tft screen took a while to get used to, but now there is no going back.

Cordless optical mouse ? Have used a few, I find Logitech the best for comfort , and well built for the price, but battery life can be a lot shorter than than some.

D.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You,


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roy,

If you are considering a TFT monitor, audition it with some fast-moving graphics ...our experience has been that unless the monitor is an exceptionally good one, you may well notice " smearing" following the moving parts of the picture. try it also by scrolling quickly down a page of text and watch for the same smearing effect.

Many TFT monitors also display a phenomenon known as " dishing" where parrallel lines appear to dish inwards towards the back of the screen.

On a personal note, I find that for quality photo-editing, many TFTs are streets behind a good CRT.

I feel that they have some way to go before they are the first choice.

Cordless mice..... my Logitech has worked faultlessly for a couple of years now, and has a range of up to abput 10 feet.

Regards

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have to agree with Roger on the TFT issue. I haven't seen one that is as good a a quality CRT as far as graphics work is concerned.

They (TFTs) are good for every day stuff like spreadsheets etc, but less good for photographic and video work.

The big advantage is the smaller foot print of a TFT compared with a CRT.

I'd put up with having a big one.























As to the mouse, I have never had cause to complain about Microsoft's hardware.

Suprising, considering how I feel about Mr. Gates.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hmmm, I use a couple of laptops and have no problems. Flight sims, photo stuff etc - maybe I've been lucky - and they are both tft ( thin film transistor ), in case anyone wonders what it stands for......







. I use them to watch dvd's if the wife is watching something on telly I don't like and I've found them great so far.

Maybe it's just me 'cos I'm an old bugger.......


----------

